# Shaving an angora for the summer?



## MiniLopHop (Jul 6, 2012)

I am thinking about shaving Houdini down for the summer. We have AC, but he still runs hot with his fluffy coat and it has been one heck of a hot streak lately. I have had him 2 years and never shaved him. I just keep his wool brushed out. His fur was short when I got him. Does anyone have experience with this?

I would shave our long haired cat when he was alive, so I have good clippers. Would a rabbit be significantly different than a cat? I was thinking of leaving the head and paws long and shave the middle, sort of a lion cut.


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jul 6, 2012)

I have no advice, sorry! But would love to see pix if you end up going thru with this!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 6, 2012)

LOL yeah, my cat was pretty funny looking but he would strut around like the king of the world. Houdini already thinks he is a rock star, so that much beauty parlor time would have him strutting! (can a rabbit strutt?)


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jul 6, 2012)

I do have to shave Lillian about every 3 months. She gets hot and uncomfortable with a long coat. She does no moult out the coat, so it would keep growing if not trimmed. It does take about 3 weeks for the coat to grow back enough that she looks good again. 

You do need to be careful about not cutting the skin. A sharp blade is better since it will cut better and not get snagged on the fur. I've never groomed a cat, so can't say how they compare, but rabbits tend to not be too difficult. The hardest part if really getting them to hold still. If he is fine with regular grooming and you can lay him on his back, then it should not be too hard. He might not like the clippers, so take it slow until he gets used to the noise and vibration. 

Definitely leave the face and paws if you want. I do trim them up a bit, but don't shave them. If you do use scissors, be careful with them and they can be what you might accidentally cut with. 

One thing I do with Lillian is to just shave her belly about 6 weeks after doing a full shave. This does help keep her cooler, cleaner and happier.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 6, 2012)

We used to shave our cat every summer.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 6, 2012)

When the Ex found Fluffy 3 years ago he had tons of long fur. I made Chris bring Fluffy to a groomer to get shaved. If you can find a rabbit savvy groomer I'd bring Houdini there.

I would be a little leery of Shaving a rabbit as their skin is so thin and easily nicked. Gosh my Rabbit Savvy Vet nicked Daisy in 2 spots when she had to shave herbum area.

Susan


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 6, 2012)

I shaved Cinderella's bum issue free for the first 6 months she was with me until she lost enough weight that it was no longer an issue. I think I will give it a try and if he struggles (he might not like the clipper sounds) then I may look for groomers. I just have a hard time trusting them. How do you know if they are honestly good at grooming rabbits?


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jul 6, 2012)

Maybe you can ask for pictures? Thats a good question!

Rabbits can strut


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jul 6, 2012)

Most groomers don't know much about rabbits. You can try looking for a cat groomer since it can be similar and ask to hang around and be there if they need help with handling or holding him or something. You can then be there to do any handling and they can focus on the grooming part. 

Another option is a rabbit breeder who has long haired rabbits or is experienced with shaving. Angora breeders would be a good option if there is one near you. Again, try to be there since some breeders don't handle the rabbits the same as a pet owner does. 

Lillian before:







Naked Lillian


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 6, 2012)

I ended up playing beauty parlor with Houdini. I had intended to just pull out what was loose a bit and then shave. It took an hour of plucking, but with this heat he's practically bald! I didn't know so much would come off so I didn't take a specific before picture.

Before, very fluffy:





After:









The pile of fur is bigger than he is! He was radiating heat like a heating pad!


----------



## wendymac (Jul 6, 2012)

OMG! He looks like he got into a fight with a pair of clippers...and lost. LMAO I can't believe you got that much fur from one rabbit!!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 6, 2012)

yup, and all plucked. He was way over due for wool removal I guess. Normally when I pluck everything out he's still fluffy, just darker in color. Now he has little bald spots! Poor boy.

He was so hot, but now he's all stretched out on his tile and looking very happy. He sat still for an hour with no complaints.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jul 6, 2012)

So thrilled to hear. I truly believe he knew you were helping him, that's why he was so good. 

And truly believe those pics. Know about wool. It was his time to "blow his whole coat". My bunnies do that. Just went through the "time to get rid of the baby fur" with Neville. Luna's next. Wool is definitely uncomfortable for my Lionheads. And so thrilled Brandi, you gave your sweetie a big relief. 

If you aren't showing, I believe cut or pluck the coat. But just do it responsibly. Rabbit skin is very thin. 

K


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 6, 2012)

Houdini has always been a pet, he's fixed so obviously no showing. Normally I keep him brushed out and let it pull out any loose wool about twice a month. Believe it or not, he doesn't really get matted. I figure it is more comfortable being less puffy. Don't get me wrong, he's normally puffy, but not like a show rabbit. He also gets all the hay he can eat because it's healthier for him. I know some show angoras don't get lots of hay because it gets stuck in their fur. For me, that is what a brush it for.

I was worried about pulling at his skin that long, but normally he starts to squirm after 15 or 20 minutes. I would work on the right side a few minutes, then the left, then his butt, circle around. I thought it would be less difficult for him if I wasn't pulling at the same area for a long time. It was pulling out faster and easier than brushing it out. It was just all ready to come out.

He's all stretched out on the livingroom floor now, looking very proud of himself.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jul 7, 2012)

Hahaha he looks so cute. What a pile of fur. Where is the after photo of Sophie snickering at him. Can you believe the amount of fur, no wonder he was hot.


----------



## Nelsons_Mom (Jul 8, 2012)

I just wanted to add that I keep my jersey clipped, too. I think she's much more comfortable and it's much easier to get her to sit still for a quick brush with a clipped coat than to really do a full groom when she has longer hair. 

She hates being brushed even though I have had her since she was little and have always brushed her. She just always thinks that she has more important things to do.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 8, 2012)

*Nelsons_Mom wrote: *


> I just wanted to add that I keep my jersey clipped, too. I think she's much more comfortable and it's much easier to get her to sit still for a quick brush with a clipped coat than to really do a full groom when she has longer hair.
> 
> She hates being brushed even though I have had her since she was little and have always brushed her. *She just always thinks that she has more important things to do*.


Oh yeah, Houdini always seems to be annoyed when I brush too much. I give him snacks which prolongs how tollerant he is. That is why I was shocked he sat still so long. It must have felt great getting rid of all that heat. He's getting into everything now, extra naughty


----------

